# Varick vom Haus Jeffery



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I know I've made a previous post similar to this, but I would just like to receive a bit more information, if possible. 
Could I please get some information about Varick's bloodlines (sire's side separate from dam's)? Possibly an "informal" critique? I know that both would be difficult due to the fact that many of the dogs on the dam's side are not even in the database, and I have a bad/very informal photo of Varick. I plan on replacing the current photo with one of him stacked, when I actually take one. He is now 15 months old, and 14 months in the photo. Intact. 

Here is his pedigree:
Varick vom Haus Jeffery


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Here are a couple more photos:

I posted this one only because I think it's a neat "action" shot.  
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-haus-jeffery-picture64793-varick-motion.html


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-vom-haus-jeffery-picture64785-14-months.html


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have no words of wisdom. All I can say is HUBBA HUBBA! You have yourself a real hunk right there! :wub:


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I have no words of wisdom. All I can say is HUBBA HUBBA! You have yourself a real hunk right there! :wub:


Thank you very much!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm no better at knowing either, but he's a beautiful boy and has some gorgeous looking dogs in his pedigree!  Love the second picture. He's all gangly and goofy looking still lol!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

The apparently untitled sire, Klaus vom Jeffery has a strong concentration of DDR bloodlines, including a (2-3) linebreeding on Don vom Haus Iris who was a very well known dog, known for producing great pigment and strong heads.

The dam, Angel vom Haus Jeffrey, goes back mostly to West German show lines, with some well known dogs (Quando Arminius, Lupo Klosterbogen, etc.) once you get a few generations back, and even Orry Haus Antverpa (famous working line dog). No listed titles close up in this part of the pedigree, however.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Colie CVT said:


> I'm no better at knowing either, but he's a beautiful boy and has some gorgeous looking dogs in his pedigree!  Love the second picture. He's all gangly and goofy looking still lol!


Thank you!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Uniballer said:


> The apparently untitled sire, Klaus vom Jeffery has a strong concentration of DDR bloodlines, including a (2-3) linebreeding on Don vom Haus Iris who was a very well known dog, known for producing great pigment and strong heads.
> 
> The dam, Angel vom Haus Jeffrey, goes back mostly to West German show lines, with some well known dogs (Quando Arminius, Lupo Klosterbogen, etc.) once you get a few generations back, and even Orry Haus Antverpa (famous working line dog). No listed titles close up in this part of the pedigree, however.


Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

To add to what Uniballer stated, the dam is not all show lines. There are DDR lines behind Sieger vom Herhoff. Also, there are well-known and well regarded working lines behind Billo vom Kuhnhoff. In addition, Frieda vom Hi-Tech (who carries Orry v Haus Antverpa in her female lines) was sired by Asron von der Bondenau. Asran also sired Bemoan Bee - a female known to produce workers.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Actually, even Orry carries DDR blood through Robby Glockeneck (so Orry is 1/4 DDR). But Robby is in the 7th generation from Varick so that is getting pretty dilute. Likewise, Sieger vom Herhoff is already in the fifth generation, and Elvis vom Gruntal (100% DDR blood) is also in the 7th.

The problem is that there doesn't seem to be much focus in the dam's pedigree (mix of WGSL, DDR, working, and Dog knows what else), and no recent titles to tell us about working or temperament goals.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Uniballer said:


> Actually, even Orry carries DDR blood through Robby Glockeneck (so Orry is 1/4 DDR). But Robby is in the 7th generation from Varick so that is getting pretty dilute.
> 
> The problem is that there doesn't seem to be much focus in the dam's pedigree (mix of WGSL, DDR, working, and Dog knows what else), and no recent titles to tell us about working or temperament goals.


I am aware of this fact, and that's the reason that I said it will be difficult (probably more like impossible) to get valid information on the pedigree as a whole . I'm sorry for the inconvenience. I would do anything just to fill in the blanks in Varick's pedigree. :headbang:


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Oops, can't edit anymore and Sieger vom Herhoff is in the 4th and Elvis Gruntal is actually in the 6th generation.

We're not complaining about your dog. Just that it is very hard to say very much that is intelligent from the dam's pedigree. Why don't you tell us about what you see in your dog that you think might be genetic? This may enlighten us in return.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Uniballer said:


> Oops, can't edit anymore and Sieger vom Herhoff is in the 4th and Elvis Gruntal is actually in the 6th generation.
> 
> We're not complaining about your dog. Just that it is very hard to say very much that is intelligent from the dam's pedigree. Why don't you tell us about what you see in your dog that you think might be genetic? This may enlighten us in return.


Oh, I know, I just wanted to make it known that _I_ know that his pedigree is difficult to evaluate. 

Varick has very high energy and medium-high drive. He is very aloof towards strangers, though he makes friends with them if he sees them often. He's extremely affectionate. Some commands are very difficult to train, while others seem to come naturally to him. He is outstandingly intelligent, has an independent mind and is very loyal. He is confident but calm when he sees other dogs, he doesn't bark, he only stares. Is very alert on walks, watches all passer-byers, but isn't nervous whatsoever. Will work for me in unfamiliar places. He is toy driven (tug, ball, water bottle, towel...etc.), not very interested in food. He is a huge mama's boy. Loves being around me all the time, whether we're working/playing or relaxing. Doesn't like others walking him on the leash (he pulls a lot, doesn't act aggressively.),maybe because he doesn't feel that the person walking him is "in control"? Won't work with anybody but me. He is filling out very nicely; broad, well developed muscles on head, thick jaws/muzzle, strong, sturdy legs.

I just added all I could think of. Sorry if it's not useful.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Handsome boy.:wub:


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Handsome boy.:wub:


Thank you, that's very kind.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks.


----------

